

How to Analyze Your A/B Test Results with Google Analytics - japanesemerc
http://conversionxl.com/analyze-ab-test-results-google-analytics/

======
croanalyst
I think most people who do testing themselves are too lazy to do this or even
grasp the importance of AB testing tool and Analytics tool integration and
post-test analysis. The few that do understand will thrive though :) Thanks
Peep for the incredible insight into how the pros do it

